# Midlife crisis - Jaguar XJR 100...opinions please



## Halo (Feb 1, 2012)

Evening All,

I will soon be hitting the big 40. Mid-life crisis here I think now!

I've had my V6 TT with DSG from new for 8 years now. Had my fair share of issues with it (electrical problems) over the years but do love it and think it looks far more special than the Mark 2.  Controversial I know for a lot on here! 

I have no intention of getting rid of the TT but a work colleague (who treats his cars VERY well) has his XJR 100 (2002) up for sale. A touch above £6k for a car maintained very well indeed. I have been in it and it is so old school. Made me smile and it pulls like the proverbial train. Would leave my TT for dust. Plus it is fairly practical and would allow me to ferry people around properly.

Your opinions on what you think about the XJR 100 would be appreciated. Not many of them around at all now.

Cheers,

James


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Wheeler dealers are doing one of these as I read this 8)


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

Don't think Wheeler Dealers did an XJR... Are you thinking of the green XK8 (not the R version) they did at the end of this season?

I've always fancied an XJR, but I've always been a big fan of over-powered luxo-barges. I've had a test drive in an XKR and it was just effortless. The wafty suspension and excessive sound deadening mean you don't really feel the speed like you do in some cars though, so it never felt as powerful as it actually was. Brilliant way to travel though.


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

I did it a few years ago with its predessor, epic fuel consumption average 12mpg or 10mpg with the aircon on, punted it back from london one summers evening and got 5.4mpg according to 80's fuel computer, wasn't quick by modern standards but god was that V12 smooth, was an itch that needed to be scratched go for it


----------



## Halo (Feb 1, 2012)

Thanks for the posts. Pushing me even more towards the edge now  Being Mr.Sensible I should pay an extra couple of grand off my mortgage and treat my TT to a Milltek and a couple of other goodies but as you write, it is an itch I need to scratch.

8 years ago my car purchasing got down to a decision between my (then) new TT v. a 2 years old Audi S8. Luxo barge central. Just waiting to hear back from my broker as to what insurance would be on the XJR 100 before making a final decision.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Spandex said:


> Don't think Wheeler Dealers did an XJR... Are you thinking of the green XK8 (not the R version) they did at the end of this season?
> 
> I've always fancied an XJR, but I've always been a big fan of over-powered luxo-barges. I've had a test drive in an XKR and it was just effortless. The wafty suspension and excessive sound deadening mean you don't really feel the speed like you do in some cars though, so it never felt as powerful as it actually was. Brilliant way to travel though.


It wasn't and XJR they did on wheeleer dealers (unless I've missed it) but and XJS. Funnily enough I watched it last night - though I have seen it before.

THe thing about a car like that is that is that you probably won't lose a great deal on the value of it when you come to sell, so apart from a few big fuel bills, if the car itself is up to scratch, it *shouldn't* cost a huge amount to run for, say, a year.


----------



## Halo (Feb 1, 2012)

I agree Kell. The car is in really good nick and is getting two new front tyres and being serviced next Monday as well. It had new rears a couple of thousand miles ago. MOT until January 2013. Negotiated another bit off so it is looking as though the current price of £5,650 for an 88k miles XJR 100 is fair and will seal the deal. I hope to get my hands on it in the next month or so.


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

I have been looking at V8 4.0 supercharged XJR's for months and would absolutely love one, but my mate recently had one and it lasted less than 1 week before it needed more than he bought it for spent on it to sort the headgaskets, water pump etc :-(

Charlie


----------



## Halo (Feb 1, 2012)

Hi Charlie,

This is exactly why the only reason I am buying one is it is from somebody I know well and how well he has looked after the car meticulously since he has had it the past couple of years. It certainky will not be cheap if things head south! [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Cheers,

James


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

Why not? You only live once and the performance is just breathtaking for such a big car.


----------



## Halo (Feb 1, 2012)

Well I have done it. Picked up the car in Madenhead and drove it back home to Yorkshire. 215 miles. Used half a tank of fuel which is not bad at all but I wasn't exactly gunning it. Conditions were awful (the word 'rain' does not do the situation justice...) and it took 5.5 hours so it gave me enough time to get a feel of the thing. The chap I bought it from now has a Renault Clio Sport so has gone totally the other end of the spectrum. Had a go in that today as well and the ride is as hard as nalis. Makes my TT feel like velvet!

The Jag really is like driving a motorised sofa. Amazingly smooth and that V8 is lovely. In the TT I find you get the usual bunch wanting to race you etc. but I found that the reactions to this black XJR ranged the whole spectrum...young guys drooling at the nice BBS alloys, older people (even older than me!) giving looks of approval but a whole host of tools just raring to race me. Happened so much. When I did let rip it flew and they were utterly blown away. Hit the Sport button only once the whole journey as well.

On the drive up I started thinking about the TT (mainly thoughts of whetther I shoudl sell it or not now...) but a particularly drenched section of the M1 reminded me of how good 4 wheel drive is - never mind winter when the TT really comes into its own, especially with the addition of winter tyres. So I will try and keep both. That V8 rumble is truly addictive and the Jag will be coming out on long journeys from now on. Sorry TT! [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

I'm glad you're pleased. They're just ludicrously fast for something that size, and yet, the one I was in was still very, very, quiet unless the driver really booted it when it got all snarly.

I have to say, I've NEVER had anyone try to race me. And that's in some pretty exotic stuff.

I saw a great (but obviously very irresponsible) sticker on the back of a Lamborghini the other week - "I've outrun the West Midlands Police Helicopter".


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

A good buy by the sounds of it Halo, and a very nice looking car , I still think they look better than the new xf/ xj designs jaguar have brought out


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

Halo said:


> a particularly drenched section of the M1 reminded me of how good 4 wheel drive is


I really hope your 4wd isn't kicking in on a motorway, whatever the weather!


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Spandex said:


> Halo said:
> 
> 
> > a particularly drenched section of the M1 reminded me of how good 4 wheel drive is
> ...


I'm sure Mals was last night, we were fighting against the tide in Yorkshire.


----------



## Halo (Feb 1, 2012)

Fear not chaps, I am a responsible driver in the wet and generally. Insane how a couple of people were just tanking it, undertaking and all without any lights on the M1 in utterly atrocious, torrential rain. Tools indeed. The Jag felt OK though.

I've taken it out a little more and played with the sat nav. From the sounds you get when you approach a turn-off you need to take, one can just tell it was designed for the American market! Only fly in the ointment is that Prescott had two of them!


----------



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

I must be doing midlife all wrong. [smiley=book2.gif] I've hit 40 and decided to learn to drive a car. I'd rather shove wasps up my bottom than sell my bike though.


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

Halo said:


> Fear not chaps, I am a responsible driver in the wet and generally. Insane how a couple of people were just tanking it, undertaking and all without any lights on the M1 in utterly atrocious, torrential rain. Tools indeed. The Jag felt OK though.


Just to be clear, I wasn't saying you're irresponsible in the wet - just that to get the haldex to kick in, you need to either accelerate hard or corner hard (enough that the front end slips). Neither of those things are possible at motorway speeds on long straight roads.

If you aquaplaned enough for it to happen, I think the sudden transfer of power to the rear would probably put you off the road, not save you.


----------



## Halo (Feb 1, 2012)

Thanks for the clarification Spandex. I am admittedly not the most car savy person on the planet when talking 'under the bonnet' things so always good to know more.


----------



## CWM3 (Mar 4, 2012)

My brother bought one of these when it was 3 years old and had done 18K miles, had dumped 40K of depreciation over that 3 years!!!, lovely car great in a straight line and very quick for a comfy armchair, kept it a few years and it dropped another 13K, its the only thing that drains faster than the fuel tank. But at 6K thats all history now

bends..just leave them to other cars  .

You've got what was a very expensive car for little money, a great pickup and enjoy.

At the end of the day the most you can lose is under 6K if it goes pop, thats less than a Mondeo does in year 1, and I know where I would rather be sitting.


----------



## Halo (Feb 1, 2012)

You hit the nail on the head CWM3. I used a bit of logic for once where cars are concerned and I believe I have some heavy metal for the money. Insurance is expensive but like so many have said on this board, you can't take it with you. Got to live a little and given I will be 40 on Saturday find that I am being called 'OMJ' a bit already - Old Man Jag!


----------



## CWM3 (Mar 4, 2012)

Halo said:


> You hit the nail on the head CWM3. I used a bit of logic for once where cars are concerned and I believe I have some heavy metal for the money. Insurance is expensive but like so many have said on this board, you can't take it with you. Got to live a little and given I will be 40 on Saturday find that I am being called 'OMJ' a bit already - Old Man Jag!


Agreed Halo, I swapped the wifes 3 Series recently for a Volvo, I think I have involuntarily given her an early mid life crisis


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Halo said:


> I will be 40 on Saturday


Me too...

I've not gone for a Jag yet though...


----------



## Halo (Feb 1, 2012)

OMG! Just gone through the full set of receipts I inherited for the car over the years - servicing, tyres etc. In the 4 years the previous owner had the vehicle, he spent just short of £9k on looking after the car [smiley=bigcry.gif] Lucky me now as I (fingers crossed!) should have a car that runs as perfectly as it looks with very little to do  New tyres, brakes, pads etc. etc. Absolutely stunned at how much money some people spend on looking after their cars. Apologies but my TT has never been looked after to that extent :roll:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Halo said:


> Lucky me now as I (fingers crossed!) should have a car that runs as perfectly as it looks with very little to do


Yeah right :roll:


----------



## vwcheung (May 19, 2010)

Midlife crisis and your talking about a JAG ! are you insane?? Im still toying with a 911 or R8 V10, what a crisis I have!


----------



## Halo (Feb 1, 2012)

vwcheung, I would add a Nissan GT-R to your 'crisis' list! I mulled one of those over but unfortunately my finances can't stretch that far [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## vwcheung (May 19, 2010)

Halo said:


> vwcheung, I would add a Nissan GT-R to your 'crisis' list! I mulled one of those over but unfortunately my finances can't stretch that far [smiley=bigcry.gif]


Lol nah did test drive one with my mate who eventually bought one a couple months ago, its been in the garage loads with problems! lol Jap crap!
I still cant decide what to do though


----------

